# My Pup Honey



## kireg81 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everyone. This is my new pup Honey. My first american pitbull and im loving her. Tell me what yall think of her.

Thanks,

ERIK


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see a devil in the making she is gorgeous, what are her bloodlines?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

She's a beautiful gal. 
Enjoy the puppy


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think shes adorable...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very cute!!! where did she come from?


----------



## MurphsMama (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG so cute! I love her little perked ears, lol. They are so cute when they are puppies (which is why I have to stay far far away from my friends when they breed their dogs). Welcome to GP!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww cutie little girl.  I love red dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is simply adorable. I love me some Honey!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks so purty!I love her name too!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww! What an ADORABLE little thing!

Can't wait to see more of her


----------



## kireg81 (Dec 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I see a devil in the making she is gorgeous, what are her bloodlines?


Yes she is a handful but doesn't act up to much. Thanks, she is def a looker. I honestly don't know her bloodlines. My nephew came home with her and my older sister could not take care of her. So i adopted her. I don't know if shes full blooded, but from the looks of it, she is. I will be posting new pics later today.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's cute.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

HONEY is very cute. Name suites her well


----------



## kireg81 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeah the name came to me while i was watching Jessica Alba in the movie "Honey" lol ...but i think it suited her real good.


----------



## kireg81 (Dec 14, 2010)

Here are the latest pics. She is now sporting a pink rhinestone collar courtesy of my father. I kinda like the flappy ear look, what do yall think?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

If you could judge dogs by their facial expressions, she would be trouble with a capital "T". She looks like she's up to something!


----------

